# Oberon covers/?no more velcro



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Just checked Oberon's facebook page.  Looks like the I-pad covers will be out in about a week, but no mention of the new Kindle covers.  They did, however, say that they will no longer be offering velcro in any of their designs.  So it looks like the corners vs. velcro debate may have come to an end...


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We just felt it was time to retire it. We notice it was really not wanted by many. When we first started making the covers we didn't have the corners perfected and since that time we have purchased machines we didn't have and are able to do them much better then the initial K1 covers (at first that was the only option)

We will have K2 covers out soon but we are working on a wholesalers catalog and also finishing the Ipad products as well.  We are also still testing the marigold colors (which was called mustard on this board) and some other options, so as soon as those are ready we will post here and on FB  however I notice if I post on FB first you guys often beat me to it.. LOL


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Marigold is much better than mustard!!

I can't wait to see the new K2 covers.  I've been waiting to order, and my wait is almost over!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Just ordered the IPAD today so I am very excited to possibly see what will be available by this weekend.  I have several K1 and K2 covers and have given them as gifts.  They are absolutely my favorite cover.

Could we p r e t t y PLEASE have some hints as to styles and colors now?  (jumping with excitement!!)

Diane


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I like Marigold!  Can't wait to see the new Kindle covers.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Marigold _is_ a nicer name than Mustard, but the colour's still the same and I still don't like it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Marigold _is_ a nicer name than Mustard, but the colour's still the same and I still don't like it.


I guess that is ok, there are lots of people who do! I think it would look great in a buttercup, daffodil or marigold I guess!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I guess that is ok, there are lots of people who do! I think it would look great in a buttercup, daffodil or marigold I guess!


LOL - yes, I realise everyone has different tastes and I'm sure a lot of people will like the colour - I was just amused by the idea that changing the _name_ to something more attractive would change people's opinion of it. I would never choose a colour (for anything) based on the name of the colour - would you?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

No. I wouldn't but I liked the color originally but I just thought it weird to call it mustard! Like, I can't imagine people saying I think a mustard colour cover would go with that skin/bag. Lol.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the Marigold also and can't wait to see new covers!  I just hope I can resist getting more "stuff"!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

lol I take FULL blame for the Mustard name.. we didnt have a name for the color yet and I was trying to give you an idea when I posted.. mustard came to my head so thats why I used it.. we had not offically named it  yet.. LOL

so when we did Marigold was what was decided on.. it was meant as a description ..


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I might cry, no more velcro


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> LOL - yes, I realise everyone has different tastes and I'm sure a lot of people will like the colour - I was just amused by the idea that changing the _name_ to something more attractive would change people's opinion of it. I would never choose a colour (for anything) based on the name of the colour - would you?


I originally liked the color. With the name change I am not suddenly liking a color that I disliked before; I think Marigold is a better name for the color. 

Looking forward to the new covers!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I might cry, no more velcro


Me too. I tried the corners first, then went to velcro and I love it! I don't like the black straps across the corners and really love the look with the velcro. I wanted to see the new covers when they came out and possibly order one, but not sure I will now if all I can get is corners.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Another bit of new info from Facebook.  It looks like "marigold" will be replacing "wine".  It was indicated that you might still be able to order a Kindle cover in wine if it's still in stock.  So if you've been eyeing a cover in wine...it seems that now's the time to inquire.  I'm still waiting on the new designs...


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I just posted a message asking for advice on a cover design, but maybe I should pull off the post and watch and see what Oberon does with the Kindle 2 covers.

Gene


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey gang.. 

I just wanted to let you know we are not doing the K2 covers right now.. it will be in the next few months or so (we hope) remember we are a small family company and all of our things are made by order so we have to finish our catalog for our wholesalers (yes for the holidays too).. LOL and the Ipad launch and are still waiting on the marigold leather to see what designs work well with it (not just for color but some dyes dont' take well to the black ) lots of trial and error with new designs.

So it may take a little time.. but I promise as soon as we are ready to put some new things out.. you will be among the first to know and I post here, on our FB page and even the nook pages as well .. I won't leave you out of the loop


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I am sad to see wine being phased out.  

I am looking forward to the new designs especially the hummingbird and Starry Night.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> I am sad to see wine being phased out.
> 
> I am looking forward to the new designs especially the hummingbird and Starry Night.


Where did you hear that? Wine is the best color they have. I've purchased all my oberon in that color. Covers, handbags, the works. I'll never buy Oberon if I can't get the wine color. I don't care for the newer fadish colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LauraB said:


> Where did you hear that? Wine is the best color they have. I've purchased all my oberon in that color. Covers, handbags, the works. I'll never buy Oberon if I can't get the wine color. I don't care for the newer fadish colors.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25065.msg467808.html#msg467808



OberonDesign.com said:


> Hi Everyone!
> We are releasing the Ipads on FRIDAY.. PLEASE NOTE.. YOU WILL SEE SOME THINGS ON THE WEBSITE ON THURSDAY.. BUT MUCH OF IT WILL BE UPDATES AND CHANGES (we don't shut down the site) so don't believe what you see until FRIDAY! Let us get the info in!
> 
> The designs we are using are as follows: WRAP AROUNDS: Tree of Life, Creek bed Maple, Roof of Heaven, Forrest, River Garden, Ave of Trees, Butterfly, Celtic Hounds, Bold Celtic, Ginkgo and Wild Rose. SINGLE PANEL: Wave, Sky Dragon, World Tree, Dragon Fly Pond
> ...


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

It is true we are phasing out wine. It was not a huge seller and we had to make a decision based on that. It is not because we are going with fads but customer requests are a big part of it. If you want anything we CURRENTLY have in wine we will make it as quantities last however once it is gone we will not reorder it from the tannery.

I hope you can find something you love equally as well, we hate to disappoint our clients but we had to base this on sales.



LauraB said:


> Where did you hear that? Wine is the best color they have. I've purchased all my oberon in that color. Covers, handbags, the works. I'll never buy Oberon if I can't get the wine color. I don't care for the newer fadish colors.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> It is true we are phasing out wine. It was not a huge seller and we had to make a decision based on that. It is not because we are going with fads but customer requests are a big part of it. If you want anything we CURRENTLY have in wine we will make it as quantities last however once it is gone we will not reorder it from the tannery.
> 
> I hope you can find something you love equally as well, we hate to disappoint our clients but we had to base this on sales.


Nope, not gonna happen. I've purchased so consistently over the years I actually got one of those charms you mailed out last Christmas. I bought my 1st journal cover at an art fair in the early 90's. The first one I bought is the celtic hounds it wine. It has lasted all this time, and I use it daily and carry it in my bag constantly. I may buy a back up, if you have it. But other than that, _Not gonna happen_ . I don't like the reds/yellows/greens/blues. Not at all to my taste. Don't like black, and the only other color I have purchase from you is the tree of life in whatever the light brown color is. I'm not overly fond of it, but the only other color choice at the time, as I recall, was green(?). Well, I'll see if I can get a back up celtic hounds large journal in wine, then one customer gone. I've purchase a tote bag, (the celtic in black- and- wine) and it is a nice combination. I have a k1, and k2 cover, all in wine. And my Dx cover in that bland brown. I actually would sell that or trade it, cause I really don't like the color but haven't got around to it. I just don't use the cover, and pretend I never bought it  . Denial is a wonderful thing. It is a shame for me, but I'll find another product. You'll survive  because you have all those other customers who like the other colors  .


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

My heart dropped when I saw they were discontinuing the Wine.  Celtic Hounds in Wine is the only cover I consistantly look at and think I really want that one.  I like several of the others, black dragon, etc.  But, only the Cletic House in wine makes me want to part with cash.  The only thing keeping me from going ahead and making the purchase is the corner straps.  I have a cover with them and don't care for them.  Didn't want the velcro either.  hummm.  

Looked at the I-pad covers and discoved Celtic Hounds in Chocolate.  Chocolate?!  I love chocolate!  Even in Oberon covers.  There might be hope for replacing the wine.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Me too.


Ditto. I HATE the corners and I guess I won't be ordering anything new and just have to pray and hope my two current Avenue of Trees last me a LONG LONG while and that the K3/4/5/etc etc will fit into them as well.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Geez, I'm glad I got the wine while it was available.  It's gorgeous in the Tree of Life, really brings out the depths of the picture.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree.  Wine Tree of Life picture made me order one!
Diane


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Well, the no more wine color made me order my Celtic Dogs last night instead of week after next!

It was the first cover that caught my eye, even tho all the pretty purple pictures on the Oberon Pic Thread made me veer toward purple in the Three Graces Design for awhile.

What saved me was reading someone's post who said the decision of which Oberon to buy is a little easier if you just think of it as your FIRST Oberon! LOL that worked for me and hopefully i can get a wine CD before they run out!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the floating look of no straps or even hinges. I modified an Oberon strap and inserted a hinge system from a MEdge cover (Aunt Marge I think it was you who inspired me) and that was very effective as I didn't like the bulk that the Velcro added, but last week I received a Noreve that uses the rail system and this is by far the best concept ever!  A very comfortable, classy and softly padded cover and basically no sign of the attachment.


----------



## kateg04 (Apr 3, 2010)

I also want to add my two cents to this reminiscence for the no longer fashionable wine colour. I have only recently received my k2 celtic hounds cover in this gorgeous colour and at times my partner bursts out laughing as I tend to just stroke the beautiful cover when I've finished reading a book and am still deep in thought! 

Woe is me, as I am also a velcro fan. It just isn't my day! I wonder if you'd still be able to order the velcro's as one off designs as I've been contemplating ordering a few more covers so I can swap and change with my mood. I spied a wraparaound version of avenue of trees on the ipad pics! 

I should be grateful though, that even living in Sydney I still received my cover in less than 2 weeks after I ordered it!!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I am crazy about the wine color, and it seems to me that a lot of other people here on the KindleBoards like wine color as well. I hope that those who like the mustard/marigold color better than I do, enjoy their new Oberon covers. Oberon makes a wonderful product.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh.  I really don't like the corners.  Good thing I have an Oberon for my K1....if I ever get a K2, maybe I can get a used one with velcro.... love the company, thanks, Oberon, for being so good to KindleBoards!  

Oh, well...

Betsy


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Bummer!

I held off on purchasing a wine Celtic Hounds Oberon until the iPad covers came out.  Figured I had enough K2 covers, because if I replace my K2 at the end of its lifespan- which I project to be much shorter than the life span of an Oberon-  and Amazon changes the size of the next iteration,  the K1000 (my K2 is going to last forever)  it'll be a struggle to figure out what to use my K2 covers for. 

Same applies to collecting iPad covers, I suppose.  My various iPods are each drastically different in size, so I expect its probable that future iPads will knock covers for previous versions into instant obsolescence.  Sigh.  

And velcro is the only way to fly.  End of my evil plans to dominate the Oberon Ownership Mothership Empire.  Or something.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Man, am I glad I checked out this thread! As the human for 2 greyhounds, I've been pondering the Celtic Hounds in wine for some time. After reading this thread, I just ordered one. Whew...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Koi said:


> Bummer!
> 
> I held off on purchasing a wine Celtic Hounds Oberon until the iPad covers came out. Figured I had enough K2 covers, because if I replace my K2 at the end of its lifespan- which I project to be much shorter than the life span of an Oberon- and Amazon changes the size of the next iteration, the K1000 (my K2 is going to last forever) it'll be a struggle to figure out what to use my K2 covers for.
> 
> ...


And THIS is why I'm glad I found just one cover i'm thrilled with. The cover merry-go-round becomes a waste of money at some point, usually sooner rather than later.

Add me to this list of those disappointed to see the wine color vanish from the Oberon lineup. As one who tends to think in terms of neutral colors lending an elegant appearance to big ticket items like covers, this is a big step backwards as far as I'm concerned, and it's one more reason I find it getting harder to recommend Oberon's covers. To me, it almost feels like the company wants to narrow their appeal, rather than broaden it further, and I think that's a shame.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kateg04 said:


> I also want to add my two cents to this reminiscence for the no longer fashionable wine colour. I have only recently received my k2 celtic hounds cover in this gorgeous colour and at times my partner bursts out laughing as I tend to just stroke the beautiful cover when I've finished reading a book and am still deep in thought!
> 
> Woe is me, as I am also a velcro fan. It just isn't my day! I wonder if you'd still be able to order the velcro's as one off designs as I've been contemplating ordering a few more covers so I can swap and change with my mood. I spied a wraparaound version of avenue of trees on the ipad pics!
> 
> I should be grateful though, that even living in Sydney I still received my cover in less than 2 weeks after I ordered it!!


Kateg04,
welcome to KindleBoards! Congratulations on your first post and on being a proud Oberon owner!! Be sure to head on over to Introductions and tell us a bit about your KindleBoards experience!

Betsy


----------

